# Inkubus Sukkubus



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

Sexy Pagan-inspired gothic rock that's been around for quite a while now. Everyone should check them out because they fucking rule.

Example


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2008)

Eh. I don't like the singing, but it's otherwise okay, I guess.


----------

